# Tired of waiting



## Pariad2809 (Apr 29, 2014)

Can anyone plz plz tell how much time to wait patiently after your application is received by CIC. When can we expect the change on the CC and what is the next step, do we receive and intimation from CIC. 

Really worried, any advise would be a relief. 

Plz share your experiences, specially by the people whose CC has been charged and PER received. If yes, when was your application received by CIC.

Thanks a ton .


----------



## fniazi4u (Mar 4, 2014)

Well at the moment CIC is charging the applications recieved at 8,9th May, and PER recieved date is 6th may.. so you can calculate approx date on the basis of your app recieve date at CIO. 

All the best


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You are dealing with a government bureaucracy. Government bureaucracies don't do anything quickly so hold your horses.


----------



## Pariad2809 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks people for your replies..............
My application has been received by some one named David on 30th June.....
Seems got to wait a lot..............Keeping fingers crossed hope it goes thru....without any obstacles...
Guys are you on the same boat?....when have been your applications received?


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi
Thanks for your response.
How do you know they are charging for 8th May?
Mine is received on 9th May.
Can I expect charge in a day or two?
Thanks 

Regards,
Ash


fniazi4u said:


> Well at the moment CIC is charging the applications recieved at 8,9th May, and PER recieved date is 6th may.. so you can calculate approx date on the basis of your app recieve date at CIO.
> 
> All the best


----------



## fniazi4u (Mar 4, 2014)

If your payment mode is Credit Card then you should expect SMS or any other notification about your card being charged today or tomorrow, 

And in case of Demand Draft, that may take some time to get the update from the bank about the DD being charged/ withdrawn.


All the best.


----------



## Jake85 (Jul 18, 2014)

That can take a really long time so you should stay patient


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sorry guys for asking same set of questions as written in cic site, just wanted to check in case i am not missing anything.
Could someone please provide me checklist and process to send all things to CIC.

request to provide the answer if someone knows and ignore if dont like my question


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

piyush1132003 said:


> Sorry guys for asking same set of questions as written in cic site, just wanted to check in case i am not missing anything.
> Could someone please provide me checklist and process to send all things to CIC.
> 
> request to provide the answer if someone knows and ignore if dont like my question


Each application is unique, so there _isn't_ an exact list of documents that each applicant must send... the the list of documents that you, a single unmarried applicant from India needs to send will differ from those that a family of 4 from the UK needs to collect or what an older (retired) Canadian married to an non-Canadian (also retired) who wishes to bring their spouse over from Australia to live needs to send it, and while we are here to help you with the process, we are certainly _unwilling_ to do all of the the footwork for you (we don't know the exact details of your situation).

Since the information is, by your own admission, out there on the CIC website, why not show some initiative yourself and start a new OP stating what you have done already and what you've prepared for your application in regards to gathering of documents etc. and we can analyse things for you and tell you what deficiencies you might have and give you some suggestions as to what you need to do to correct them.

Good luck to you in your quest to come to Canada.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear All,

My application was received by MIKE on 8th May and still amount is not charged on my credit card. Is there anyone whose money is charged for application received on or after 8th May?
Thanks

Regards,
Ash


----------



## fniazi4u (Mar 4, 2014)

At the moment applications for 8th and 9th may are charged. I think you should hear some news in current week.. all the best


----------



## jack029029 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey dear..i am jigar from Gujarat. Applied Under FSW PR Category. I Have Submitted Landing Fees, my Paassports And Medical On 12th Feb 2014...i Am Still Waiting For My Visa Stamping..they Have Clear My Draft In Feb20th Itself.. So I Dont Know What the Hell They Are Doing with My Paasport Now?? Its More Than 5months...just Imgine About My Patience Level...i Guess They Are Worst Then Indian Government employees In Terms Of Work....only Praying To God Now


----------



## reji2u (Jul 22, 2013)

U got ur passport jigar


----------



## jack029029 (Jul 21, 2014)

No dear... I am still waiting for passport...overall process time also exceed more than 12 months almost...don't reply on my email also.....just praying to god... no other option...


----------

